# Training and Diet Opinions please???



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Diet,

1. 50g Oats, 40g Whey and a Banana

2. 150g Chicken/turkey/fish with Potatoe's or Rice or wholemeal bread

3. 150g Chicken/Turkey/Steak with 50g Oats

4 . 50g Whey and a Banana

5. What ever is for tea

6. Cottage cheese on Rivita

Training.

Monday : Chest

4 x Incline Chest press

3 x Flat Dumbell chest press

3 x Incline Flies

Wednesday : Back

4 x Wide grip Chins

3 x Bent over rows

3 x Seated cable rows

Friday: Shoulders

4 x Shoulder DB Press

3 x Military Press

3 x Lat raises

3 x Bent over raises

Saturday : Arms

3 x Close Grip BP

3 x Skull Crushers

2 x Tricep Pushdown

3 x Barbell curl

2 x Incline DB Curl

2 x Preacher Curl.

I normally do 12,10,8 and increase the weight each time.

Please tell me what you think guy's and point out anything you think I can improve on.

Cheers Dudes.


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

All so I training with maximum intensity.Just looking to add more size!!


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

To much arm work. No leg work? If you want size you need to squat. I would deadlift aswell. What weight are you? that will help with your diet. Not much fat in there


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Deffo need some leg work, good leg work will encourage upper body growth, I'm sure if Cal had got here before me he would have pointed out that squats and deads are the most anabolic exercises so will help you develope ur whole physique.

I personally would abandon the only arm day and if you have to, tag a few on other days, some like to do biceps on a chest day then triceps on a back day or visa versa, whatever works for you.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Some would argue that you should get enough from doing compound exercises so you would n't need to so many isoation exercises on your arms.


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Guy's, I will take what you have said on Board. I have read some of Cal's post and he always mention squats and deadlifts and his pot are superb, he really does know what he is talking about aswell as you guy's.

What fat do you guy's use???

Cal if your out there I would like to see what you have to say aswell, these guy's are singing your praises!!

Thanks again Guy's

I love Muscle Chat.. it's well the futue!


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Also Guy's I am 13st 6lb about 11% bodyfat!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

jay82uk said:


> Thanks Guy's, I will take what you have said on Board. I have read some of Cal's post and he always mention squats and deadlifts and his pot are superb, he really does know what he is talking about aswell as you guy's.
> 
> What fat do you guy's use???
> 
> ...


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheers FB. is it essential to have fat at every feeding???


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Take cal uses abbreviated training. Would drop the military press if you dumbell pressing.

I have fat in every feed except post workout.


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheers Guys


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

its best if you can m8 just a spoon of peanut butter or olive oil in your rice will do it.or a nice steak :


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks FB... Will start doing that.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuking hell i dunno if ive ever been mentioned so much :becky:

i`ll write somethin tomoz.

jay if you pm me your email i`ll send you sommat...

shhshhh dont tell him dudes....

heh heh heh!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh one thing that occurs...if youre in manchester do you know the olympic gym in eccles?

if you can get youre ass down there..

the owners a former ifbb pro and is very approachable...

you`ll learn more from him in 10 mins than 6 months on here!

and if you take some doggy treats with ya you`ll be well in lol


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheers Cal, yeah I do know where that Gym is. I will have to pay it a visit when i am free.

I have PM you my email.

Cheers Guy's


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Cal,

I am Half way through that book, couldn't put it down. Really interesting.

Cheers


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

If you don't mind me butting in. What book are you reading? Is it a stuart McRobert book by any chance.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it would indeed :becky:

would you like a copy tam?

soz mate been a bit busy today the dogs swallowed some nurofen so ive been to vets...


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Which book is it cal? Beyond brawn changed the way i train. I was fortunate to read it as i was in the early stages of training. Tend to use less abbreviated training now i am not a natty. Always go back to training like that when i am natty.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah its beyond brawn-the original brawn isnt on the torrents unfortunately cos its a much easier read.

really pleased jay likes it cos it was like that for me when i read it...

most who i pass it on too dont bother even trying...

ive said this alot recently but if you can grasp the fundamentals of what brawn says and grow using the basics you`ll know how your body reacts and then you can try different higher volume/frequency approaches..

the difference being you`ll know if somethings wrong and needs changing..

because you know your body....

brawn doesnt teach one approach,but it does hammer home cycling your poundages and by doing that plateaus are a thing of the past...

that and rest


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

REPPED. Thats some of the best advice i have seen given to new trainers.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks bud!

i dont get alot of rep round here cos i dont usually tell people what they want to hear :becky:

reps to mr.mcrobert lol...but then he`s just telling you how they used to train 50 odd years ago....

i`m just regurgitating what he says with a my take on it...


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Finished the book Cal... I must say what a read and it has really opened my eyes to training. Looking at my current training regime makes me think That I am defo overtraining at some point.

Is this the way you train Cal?? What is your current workout??

Thanks again for the book cal, much appricated!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`ll post my current routine(always the same ish but tweaked now and again)in my journal.

i`m very impressed you read book at all let alone in one go!

you now know everything i know lol.

alot of it is how you interpret it tho.

its one thing to know the theory and another to put it into practice.(see my siggy lol)

ponder this:

i`m 41 have had a bad back for 8 years-started training after 5 of them(i think)which, excuses aside, has hindered my gains big time imo.

i`m convinced(after training people for the last 2 years at mine) that this style of training will work for everyone.

so if i can do it...you should do better!


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for that Cal, I dont normally like reading, but when it comes to bodybuilding, I tend to read and get as much info as possible. I must have read a good few thousand pages over the internet about nutrition, training and cardio, and the book which has 505 pages, seemed like nothing, first 100 or so pages was just a breif insight on what the book entails and after that was a fountain of untold info, that people who want to build muscle should defo read.

Thanks again mate.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Its a good read. About the only writer worth reading in flex. I always go back to training like that when offcycle.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh yeah i forgot he`s in flex...


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

I suggested a newish trainer perform a two day a week routine and was seriously flamed on another board. The guy is now going to do a 4 day split including tri kick backs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

matey ive been flamed to fcuk here too for promoting such ideas....

oddly i get listened to these days :becky:

learn to grow on 2x a week then 3 and then see if you have the genetics to go more...

most as i did assumed 4x a week was the way to go...

then i tried 3 lol.....

then i got desperate and tried 2x...

bingo!

i could now get results on 3x if i wished too...

Shabbba!


----------

